# Jebel Ali Industrial Area



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi,

I'm moving out to Dubai in January to live/work. My workplace is in the Jebel Ali Industrial Area - can anyone on here give me any information about the area? I'm assuming there's not much there other than offices and buildings? What other areas is it close to and is it easy to get to via the metro/car? I'm still looking for a suitable area to live, which is close to work, but also amongst other expats and has some stuff going on (bars etc). 

Any info would be greatly appreciated as i'm not finding too much online.

Thanks,

James


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

If you are after an apartment JBR, JLT and the Marina are your obvious choices.


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

It is indeed all industrial ,last stop on metro stops outside Jafza/limitless offices.I don't think penultimate stop open as yet ,ie Jebel Ali industrial.
As per Mr Rossi,Marina ,JLT,JBR also Tecom all would be less than 30 minutes on metro.All have bars etc.Driving less ,easiest access on and off SZ Road Marina.
Takes me 15 mins to drop wife at Jafza from Greens.

Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!

Best of luck.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

confused.dom said:


> It is indeed all industrial ,last stop on metro stops outside Jafza/limitless offices.I don't think penultimate stop open as yet ,ie Jebel Ali industrial.
> As per Mr Rossi,Marina ,JLT,JBR also Tecom all would be less than 30 minutes on metro.All have bars etc.Driving less ,easiest access on and off SZ Road Marina.
> Takes me 15 mins to drop wife at Jafza from Greens.
> 
> ...


15mins??? Man! can you take my wife to work in the mornings? we are in the Greens and it takes me at least 20...


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

wazza2222 said:


> 15mins??? Man! can you take my wife to work in the mornings? we are in the Greens and it takes me at least 20...


She's in office for eight ,see kids across road to school at 7;35 ,straight on to SZ .Yep probably save a couple of light changes at that time.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Do you know which area of the industrial area? They are numbered. If you aren't driving, you may need to look at buses or a taxi. Check with your company. It's a large area and not much infrastructure as such.


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone,

That map was very useful.

I'm in industrial area 1. I'll be getting taxis everywhere until i get round to hiring a car. 

Thanks,

James


----------

